# Hand Spun hand dyed scarf



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I dyed suri alpaca fleece, then spun it. Crocheted this scarf. A lady bought the yarn from me at a craft show and asked me to make a scarf for her from the yarn.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty I really like the colors and the pattern really show off the colors to.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely scarf.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Pretty.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh, so pretty. I can only imagine how soft it is, too!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

It's a beautiful scarf. I like the shell pattern, the texture is really lovely!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the colors. Aloha... Bev


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love the colour


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------

